

Why All Hurricanes Look the Same From Space - millan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2012/09/why-hurricanes-all-look-the-same/

======
lutusp
A quote: "In the northern hemisphere, hurricanes always spin in a
counterclockwise direction, whereas in the southern hemisphere, they spin
clockwise. The reason is that as the warm air rises, the Earth’s rotation
creates a Coriolis effect."

No. For a low-pressure system, the Coriolis effect arises from air moving
toward the center of the system. The fact that warm air rises, although true,
has no effect on the resulting rotation.

As air moves toward the center of a low-pressure system, it commences
rotating, counterclockwise in the northern hemisphere -- classic Coriolis
effect. In the same way, air moves away from the center of a high-pressure
system, and commences rotating clockwise in the northern hemisphere.

The proof is that high-pressure systems also have warm air rising, but this
doesn't cause a counterclockwise rotation.

